

Ask HN: Is this site stolen, or original? - shayanjm

I seem to remember an article/thread here talking about how a bunch of sites ripped off an original design firm's site template quite a while ago... I just stumbled upon this site (through a design freelance request) and seem to recognize it as one of said designs. I wanted to know - is this the original firm, or a copy? (if anyone has a link to the original article that would be amazing!)<p>http://www.redwoodagile.com/
======
jcr
There have been a lot of submissions about people copying designs, so I've got
no clue to which one you're referring. One of the more recent I remember is:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5367790>

Using the HN Search box at the bottom of the page should turn up more.

------
xauronx
That kind of site is a trend not an original idea. The guy in question had his
js files ripped off but I think I remember it being quite different from this
one. None of the javascript looks ripped off (no names of other sites or
anything) but that was just a couple minute glance.

~~~
mazumdar
this is the one you're talking about:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5367790>

and I think this is the one the OP is referring to:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5165016>

hope that helps!

~~~
shayanjm
Definitely the link that I was referring to. It's perfect, thank you so much!

